# Alexander Scriabin - Prometheus



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Just a little promotion for one of my favorite pieces of music (also posted in the tone poem topic).

I've heard this piece hundreds of times in every available recording I could find and also twice in concert, so I guess you could say I like it.  (also my avatar shows the cover of the score) 
Until recently this particular performance was new to me. Let's just say in the end I was clapping my hands, stamping my feet and smiling like an idiot from pure excitement. Marvelous performance in which every detail gets the attention it deserves and nothing goes to waste (unlike some other recordings I have heard).
And what a vividly colorful, deliciously quirky, increasingly electrifying, ridiculously fantastic piece of music it is!
Was there anything even remotely like this at the time, in 1910?

Alexander Scriabin, you maniacal genius, rock on! :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

He is a neglected composer. Never as popular as Rachmaninov, because he never wrote anything very schmaltzy, and was too progressive for his time to be widely loved.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

here's Richters take on the piece -


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scriabin - Symphony No.5 Op.60 "Prometheus" (poetry of fire) Muti Philadelphia Orchestra 
Dimitri Alexeyev (piano) .

My all time favourite.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I too, know many versions of Prometheus, and love it so, (my avatar gives a clue). But I have yet to hear the one OP posted, so I am looking forward to listening to it later when I get home. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I need a love-button for this thread.

Light-show version, Scriabin's "color wheel" I think it is called? :


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Ah yes that version, one of the lesser ones I've heard, for some strange reason it completely rushes through the choral parts, disappointing. Also the audio is bad.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I didn't even listen to that one, I just saw the colors.  There's one with Martha Argerich as soloist and also color show.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I don't need the colors. 

R.I.P. Claudio. :angel:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the different versions (all of which I've heard) but nobody commented yet on the performance I posted. 
Did you like it lextune?


----------

